# Amazon has 500BG Bolts for $199



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

Was just looking to see if they had Refurbished Mini2s back in stock and saw this. These were sold and distributed by Amazon. I do NOT have any more details. No joy on the Mini2 refurbs. I should have bought 2 more when they were in stock for $89.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

Thats the standard price now for the new units that do not include 1 year of service. They had the ones that included 1 year of service for around $235 but looks like they are sold out.


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for clarifying


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

Johnwashere said:


> Thats the standard price now for the new units that do not include 1 year of service. They had the ones that included 1 year of service for around $235 but looks like they are sold out.


I think I bought the last one at $235. They're now $299 with one year of service.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

In some areas you can get the 1 yr ones still for 232 with Prime Now


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

I am so glad that I jumped on my 500GB Bolt for $211 with a Fry's Promo Code back in January. It included the free year - the only reason I gave TiVo a try. Now I'm hooked. At that price, I won't even feel bad if I end up abandoning the Bolt in favor of my new Roamio OTA with All-In. If TiVo offers me a deal on the Bolt All-In; I'll probably take it and sell the Bolt.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

JTHOJNICKI said:


> I am so glad that I jumped on my 500GB Bolt for $211 with a Fry's Promo Code back in January. It included the free year - the only reason I gave TiVo a try. Now I'm hooked. At that price, I won't even feel bad if I end up abandoning the Bolt in favor of my new Roamio OTA with All-In. If TiVo offers me a deal on the Bolt All-In; I'll probably take it and sell the Bolt.


Why would you keep the roamio OTA all in over the bolt all in?

The bolt has the stream functionality built in and 1Ghz network bandwidth.


----------

